# Walking back into Mexico for a visit



## jquest (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi All,

I've got a Residente Permanenete and normally live in Puerto Vallarta. I left PV a couple of weeks ago and am visiting relatives in Nogales, AZ at this point. When I left PV by airplane I did the normal INM visit and collected the return part for when I fly back to PV in a month or so.

My question is this - What's the procedure for walking back into Mexico by foot at this point? The relatives are sure to want to go 'across the line' while I'm here, and I don't want to screw up anything by going with them. I've got my RP card, INM return part and passport with me, so I've got all the pieces but am unsure of what to do when entering Mexico for a one hour visit.

Anyone know what the procedure is?

TIA, Jonny


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As far as I know you don't need an FMM for stays of less than 72 hours


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

What ever you do not get an FMM as that might jeopardize you RP status. Just cross over like everyone else. Assuming that you're going to fly back to PV, turn in your stub when you land in PV.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I do this from time to time in California. I cross by foot during my stay in San Diego. If it is at the San Ysidro pedestrian crossing I show my RT card in the INM [Mexican Immigration] line and no passport or passport card or my FMM half. The officer does not mention my turning in my other FMM part for RT visa holders and they always say thank you wth no questions. Then if you have luggage it goes on the conveyor where Customs X-Rays it. 

If it is at the Mexicali or the Otay Mesa pedestrian crossing I push the Mexican Customs Red light/Green light button and do not go into the INM office a few meters away. I ususaly use the Otay Mesa crossing to get dropped off at to go to the TJ airport. The taxi ride in TJ is almost 40% cheaper from there. My friend in December crossed in Arizon and they have the same setup as Mexicali and Otay Mesa.

San Ysidro is the only crossing where pedestrians are all screened when entering by foot as of now and this will change in the future, I think, where everyone crossing by foot will be screened by Mexican Immigration and Customs.


----------



## kliebetanz (Jun 2, 2010)

*question*



jquest said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got a Residente Permanenete and normally live in Puerto Vallarta. I left PV a couple of weeks ago and am visiting relatives in Nogales, AZ at this point. When I left PV by airplane I did the normal INM visit and collected the return part for when I fly back to PV in a month or so.
> 
> ...



I am sorry to barge in like this, but I have a question re: having to visit INM before leaving Mexico temporarily. I am a newly minted RP in Puerto Vallarta and am confused by the above. Please clarify. What is the "return card?"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kliebetanz said:


> I am sorry to barge in like this, but I have a question re: having to visit INM before leaving Mexico temporarily. I am a newly minted RP in Puerto Vallarta and am confused by the above. Please clarify. What is the "return card?"


I also have an RP card. When leaving Mexico, I just check in at the INM desk at the airport before going to the departure gate. Since I always fly out and in, I don't know the procedure for leaving the country by car or bus. Not sure what you mean by "return card".

P.S. You haven't "barged in" - all comments and questions are welcome!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My understanding is that, for visa holders, either Residencia Temporal or Permanente, the FMM form is just for statistical purposes. I don't keep them either arriving or departing. I just fill out a new one if going in or out by air. Leaving or arriving by car or on foot, I don't fill one out at all.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We walk in and out of Mexico to visit dentists in Nogales, Sonora. There is no need to stop on the way into Mexico, but you must show your US passport to get back to the USA. Note that there is a separate line to the right of the exit line, especially for old folks. So, getting back is quick and you can avoid the heat if you are over 60 and an official “Q-Tip“.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> My understanding is that, for visa holders, either Residencia Temporal or Permanente, the FMM form is just for statistical purposes. I don't keep them either arriving or departing. I just fill out a new one if going in or out by air. Leaving or arriving by car or on foot, I don't fill one out at all.


Howabout if you're on schedule to apply for naturalization in Jan., 2018? I've got a married-to-a-Mexican RT and in the two-year period prior to applying for naturalization, I'm allowed a total of 180 days out of country. Haven't left Mexico since receiving my RT five months ago, but am planning six weeks NOB, leaving in three days. I've heard references to an affidavit, making sure my U.S. passport is stamped by INM coming and going (which they usually don't do), all to have verification that I'll be within the 180 day limit when the time comes. I'd appreciate any other helpful suggestions.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> Howabout if you're on schedule to apply for naturalization in Jan., 2018? I've got a married-to-a-Mexican RT and in the two-year period prior to applying for naturalization, I'm allowed a total of 180 days out of country. Haven't left Mexico since receiving my RT five months ago, but am planning six weeks NOB, leaving in three days. I've heard references to an affidavit, making sure my U.S. passport is stamped by INM coming and going (which they usually don't do), all to have verification that I'll be within the 180 day limit when the time comes. I'd appreciate any other helpful suggestions.


They asked me for a letter listing salidas and entradas. Then they carefully checked it against the stamps in my passport. They found and corrected errors of one day. I listed land trips that didn't have a corresponding stamp.


----------

